# Problem with Leg?



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

That sounds suspiciouly like patellar luxation. Have you ever had his knees checked?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

That was my immediate thought too - definitely worth getting it checked.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

My thought too.. not common in mini's but it does happen. Would def have the vet check it out.. let us know what they say. My toy poodle has bad knees and she is on joint supplements.. best to start early.. made all the difference in the world.. actually both my dogs are on joint supplements as they are energetic and it helps keep their joints healthy. I use Nupro Joint supplement for my mini, and Cosequin for my toy.. bigger guns for her.


----------



## starpoodle (Aug 6, 2011)

As everybody else has said, it sounds like a luxating patella. Holding up a leg and skipping while running are classic symptoms. Here is a link from OFA that you might find helpful. 

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals: Patellar Luxation

Vets will grade the patellas on a scale of 1 - 4, with 4 being the most serious. Some patella luxations require surgery, while many others do not. My vet told me it is very common in all small-breed dogs, particularly toys.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Probably patella luxation. Sounds just like my Lila when we discovered hers. It is more common the smaller the dog but does happen in mini's too. Other thing is hip displasia but it really does sound more like knee issue.


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

Had the same problem with Dante a couple months back. When he would get up after resting, he would limp considerably on his back leg. We went to the vet, she put him on an anti-inflamatory for a week, and when he still limped, we did an ex-ray and she physically checked his leg. Her initial thought was a possible partial ACL tear. Nope, nothing but soft-tissue injury from too much jumping and rough-housing. So, definitely have a vet look at it, but try not to get too worried too soon.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Dante's Mom said:


> Had the same problem with Dante a couple months back. When he would get up after resting, he would limp considerably on his back leg. We went to the vet, she put him on an anti-inflamatory for a week, and when he still limped, we did an ex-ray and she physically checked his leg. Her initial thought was a possible partial ACL tear. Nope, nothing but soft-tissue injury from too much jumping and rough-housing. So, definitely have a vet look at it, but try not to get too worried too soon.


My initial response would be CCL (cranial cruciate ligament) tear, too, but it would not have subsided as quickly once up and moving.


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

liljaker said:


> My initial response would be CCL (cranial cruciate ligament) tear, too, but it would not have subsided as quickly once up and moving.


That's basically what my vet said too; but since he had trouble with it off and on for about 2 weeks; she felt an ex-ray and some joint manipulation under sedation should be done just to be sure. Took him another couple of weeks to completely stop favoring his leg. Sometimes he's a little too springy for his own good I guess!


----------

